# *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138637-pc-buying-guide-m



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

guys is it logitech z506 or x506?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys is it logitech z506 or x506?



logitech z506


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

thanks baba

TAKE A LOOK AT THESE PLEASE -


*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2400| 9500
*Motherboard*
| Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H| 7500
*Ram*
| G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL| 2500
*HDD*
| Segate 500GB 7200.12| 1700
*Graphics Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/ASUS Direct CU II 560| 14500
*PhysX Card*
| Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3| 4200
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD| 900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5200
*Case*
| CM Elite 430| 2500
*Monitor*
| Benq G2220HD| 7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
| Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle| 2000
*UPS*
| APC 800VA| 3500
*Speakers*
| Altec Lansing VS2621| 1600
|
*Total*
|62900/B]

*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/ASUS Direct CU II 560|14500
*Physx Card*
|Zotac GTS450|6500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse & Keyboard*
| Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle| 2k
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70600

*Sub 80k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/ASUS Direct CU II 560|14500
*Physx Card*
|Zotac GTS450|6500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (transparent side panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10800
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|80600
*Sub 110k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*Physx Card*
|Zotac GTS450|6500
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
 | Corsair Fore 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z506 |5500
|
* Total*
|111100


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Very good config JAs. But I was thinking that that the Tagan Stonerock 600 was also very good choice, especially at the price point..it is 1K cheaper.
And I was thinking if we can put a 2 GB version of 6950 withing that budget. There are some cheap 2 GB 6950 available.  In Primeabgb, Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is available @ 16.5K, only 2K higher than the 1 GB version. Check it here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

thanks cilus. 
seasonic is better and worth. just see the jonny guru reviews of 520w and others. excellent PSUs.
and 2gb version wont make difference especially at full hd at all. its almost the same performer as 1gb one. moreover then i wouldnt be able to adjust 560.

cilus i have put Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H in 60k. it supports cfx only in x8 x4 mode. is it ok for another physx card? i mean any mobo with 2 pcie can be used?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks cilus.
> seasonic is better and worth. just see the jonny guru reviews of 520w and others. excellent PSUs.
> and 2gb version wont make difference especially at full hd at all. its almost the same performer as 1gb one. moreover then i wouldnt be able to adjust 560.
> 
> cilus i have put Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H in 60k. it supports cfx only in x8 x4 mode. is it ok for another physx card? i mean any mobo with 2 pcie can be used?



Ok, fine. And regarding your Multi-GPU PhysX setup, ya, any mobo with PCI Express X16 slot can be used. So the X4 slot can be used easily for the PhysX card, even without any performance issue.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

ok thanks cilus


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Hi guys, been back at the forum after a long halt,,, so hv been completely outta tech news so plz help me get into the pace... alright... 

I hope its NOT required to start up a new thread for my queries, if its so, plz do let me know...

Hello Jas, Cilus and all other guys here...  

1.) Gaming Keyboard: Planning to buy a gaming keyboard, so saw videos and reviews of logitech keyboards G110 and G510 here ---> G110 vs G510
Both of them look the same (Except for G110 having softer pressing keys as compared to the slight-rubberised coating keys of G510 and they are bit harder (to press) as well (wich i prefer, as softer key press keyboards are NOT my type)...

I maybe wrong as to wether softer keys are better than harder keys, so do help me out with these 2 as well as other suggestions as well...(have been reading  alot of Razor Arctosa) so recommend me..

*BUDGET for Keyboard: max Rs. 5K*

====================================

2.) Gaming Mouse: Also looking for a  good gaming Mouse, Liked the Logitech G9x, its bigger in size than normal mouse also has interchangeable grips, I have no issues with large mice sizes ..
Also, anyother recommendations are welcome from urside to be suggested here 

*BUDGET for Mouse: max Rs. 4K*

====================================

3.) Gaming Mouse Pad: Saw the Steelseries itched/brushed glass Mouse pad in this review along with the  Logitech G9x and liked the appearance as well as smooth glide nature of G9x over the pad -----> G9x vs G500

*BUDGET for MousePad: max Rs. 2.5K to 3K*

====================================

4.) Physx Card: Plz let me know wat a physx card is all about..?? I mean having a gpu as well as a physx card has wat kinda advantage...

I already have a gtx280 (1GB) SSC Edition (From eVGA) running on MSi X58 Pro-E mobo along with a core i7-920 (Stock proccy, Stock HSF) with a 1x3GB DDR3 Corsair 1333Mhz RAM , so will a physx card is compatible with this GTX280 SSC (i guess Not,.. right) ! 

If there is significant improvement then i will buy the Physx card along with a new (compatible gpu) wich will NOT create a bottleneck for my core i7-920

====================================

5.) GPU: Also planning to get a new GPU, recommend me wich one to go for..

*BUDGET for GPU: max Rs. 21K - 22K*

====================================

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

@ashu
which type of a gamer are you?
i mean do you like mmorpg/fps/....

and regarding graphic card,you have two choices
Saphhire HD6970 2GB
ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II	
both will be costing under 22k most probably
HD6970 being cheaper among two


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

^^ 

thanx for the reply Piyush..

Well I play Fps and Driving Sims+Arcade too  (Crysis, Crysis2,COD, BF etc..) 
------------------

Yup tell me dude exactly wat is this Direct CU II all about, hv read in the forums alot but jus cant get the hold of things... 

also, i guess OVERheating shud NOT be an issue with the gtx570 right..?? 

also, is the gtx570 a 1GB or 1.25GB or 1.5GB gpu..???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Razer Blackwidow @4.2k
Razer Imperator @3k
Razer Destructor

and yes its a lot cooler 
1.25gigs i guess


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Thanx for the reply,

where can i get these RAzer products in Mumbai..?? any recommendations.. wud be really helpful dude... 
Also, are these Razer keyboard,Mouse better than Logitech;s G5120/G15 keyboard..?? (in general performance wise)..??+

thanx for the gpu temp doubt as well...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Thanx for the reply,
> 
> where can i get these RAzer products in Mumbai..?? any recommendations.. wud be really helpful dude...
> Also, are these Razer keyboard,Mouse better than Logitech;s G5120/G15 keyboard..?? (in general performance wise)..??+
> ...



to be honest
i dont find any major performance difference in those products(if they lie in similar price range)
its just how comfortable you are with them...right?

and regarding the availability....i don't know man....i live in delhi
i've heard that there is lamington road i guess to shop 
however you can order them online
much easier


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

which one wud be more better i mean if these cards are in 14500 inr price range.
then which one is more better the asus one is overclocked.



and one more thing i have read somewhere that overclocking cause unstable performance 
and decrease the life of it...
is it true..
and if its true than asus is overclocked so wud it be worng choice

sry i m new beginner,...

hey and thanks a lot this made it easy to think of wat i should get...thx man


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

ashu888ashu888, lets answer your PhysX card query..You know the PhysX games right.. in those games the PhysX calculation which improves the games quality by applying different real life physics rules.

Now if you are having a PhysX enabled card nVidia card (theoretically any nVidia cards staring from 8000 series having more than 32 stream processors are capable of PhysX), then along with the game rendering, the PhysX calculations are also diverted to GPU.
If you are having a single nVidia card, then both PhysX calculation and the gaming calculations are done by the single GPU which causes some performance hit in the games performance, in terms of FPS.

A dedicated PhysX card van be any nVidia cards having more than 32 Stream processors and it can be added along with your main GPU so that the entire physX calculation will be directed to the PhysX card and only gaming calculations are done by the main GPU.
It improves the game performances of PhysX enabled games like MAFIA, BATMAT arkam asylum dramatically.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Piyush said:


> to be honest
> i dont find any major performance difference in those products(if they lie in similar price range)
> its just how comfortable you are with them...right?
> 
> ...



Thanx for the update, will check with Primeabgb.com and theitwares.com in Mumbai abt their availability 



Cilus said:


> ashu888ashu888, lets answer your PhysX card query..You know the PhysX games right.. in those games the PhysX calculation which improves the games quality by applying different real life physics rules.
> 
> Now if you are having a PhysX enabled card nVidia card (theoretically any nVidia cards staring from 8000 series having more than 32 stream processors are capable of PhysX), then along with the game rendering, the PhysX calculations are also diverted to GPU.
> If you are having a single nVidia card, then both PhysX calculation and the gaming calculations are done by the single GPU which causes some performance hit in the games performance, in terms of FPS.
> ...



Hey Cilus,thanx dude, really appreciate it,as simple and effective as it can get, thanx alot... 

I guess (in general terms).. there will NOT be any harm even if I buy a separate PhysX card along with a gpu right..?? coz anyhow, the Separate PhysX card will reduce sum of the burden from the GPU ... say a ASUS GTX570 DirectCu II and a PhysX card (plz suggest one, i really hv no idea)

Also, i hv read the reviews and viewed the pics of this so called ASUS gtx570 DirectCu II gpu, and it looks impressive (its huge at 11 inches as well a sbeing 3 slots thick) mg: so i guess this is the card to buy right..?? (the DirectCu II setup card).. !! wat are ur views,..?? 

(i currently hv a eVGA gtx280 (1gb) SSC (super super clocked) Edition GPU) but plan on buying a new nVIDIA based card preferably gtx570, as my budget for a new gpu is *approx. Rs.22-23K*, so need ur views. .

looks like this card (ASUS gtx570 DirectCu II) is the card to own this season right..??

Also, I am overly confused on Razer Keyboards vs Logitech g15/g510 keyboard

and

The same confusion can be said w.r.t Razer vs Logitech G9x mouse 

so help me 
-----------------------

Will buy these (Gpu,PhysX card,Keyboard,Mouse,Mouse pad (glass from SteelSeries) by april 1st or 2nd week) 
-----------------------


CHeers n e-peace.....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

@ashu888
look at post number 933 on this page


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

^^

ooh thanx, found the name of the Physx card ---> 





> Physx Card: Zotac GTS450


this is the card right ---> the Amp Edition


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> ooh thanx, found the name of the Physx card --->



err..its not that GTS 450 is only the physx card
every nvidia card have it

what you can do is buy HD 6970 @ 19k and spend the rest 4k on physx card
because 6970 will handle the gaming task and physx card will do the required calculations GT 240 will be enough here


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

^^

yes got it..  

buy the ASUS GTX570 DirectCu II gpu and along with that buy this --->  PhysX Card (Zotax) AMP Edition  right...????


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

you can do this too
but wont it overshoot your budget a bit?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

@baba 
6970 is 19k?? 

@ashu
welcome back 

do you have any specific budget for physx card?
and the mouse, kb and pad baba gave a very good suggestion -
Razer Blackwidow @4.2k
Razer Imperator @3k
Razer Destructor @ 2k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

@jassy 
its prices mingles between 19k and 20k i think


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Piyush said:


> you can do this too
> but wont it overshoot your budget a bit?


hmm.. i think u are right..  neways, will (as of now) jus concentrate on buying ASUS enGTX570 DC II card... its 25K right..???


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ashu
> welcome back
> 
> do you have any specific budget for physx card?
> ...


Hey Hi Jas, thanx.. 

Well, (To be really frank) i really dont think investing in a Separate Physx card atm is a good idea, coz it will overshoot my budget (for gpu) wich is 22-24K (i still dunno the price of that ASUS enGTX570 DC II card, is it 25K)..??? 

Ok, so as per all u guys here, the Razer tri Combo is gr8..?? ok will buy that.but plz try to reply to these below. 

Razer Blackwidow -----> (shud i go for the Ultimate or the noremal version, also is the surface glossy and DOES it have backlit keys).???
Razer Imperator -------> (looks good, is the body "rubberised" type grip under the palm or smooth plastic)..??
Razer Destructor ------> (is it a glass mat or a normal giid quality rubber mat surface)..??

-------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

ASUS enGTX570 DC II @ 20-21k i think


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

all right. I'll be locking this thread soon as I feel the old discussion is redundant and people who read the first post of this thread, also read other posts (old discussions) and are getting confused.

Let us start a fresh new thread April onwards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

ico what about creating 2 threads. one with only main config post and other where we all can discuss the configs?

Because we need to discuss before finalizing and all threads will then get filled up!



ashu888ashu888 said:


> hmm.. i think u are right..  neways, will (as of now) jus concentrate on buying ASUS enGTX570 DC II card... its 25K right..???
> 
> Hey Hi Jas, thanx..
> 
> ...



do one thing. get a 570 first and try all physx games with physx set to high. if you feel the lag invest in new card.

blackwidow ultimate which costs 5.9k AFAIK is backlit. if you want backlighting get a Logitech G110 for around 3-3.5k. its got custom colour backlighting. but blackwidow is also good as its a mechanical keyboard and all key macro.

here is every info on imperator -
Overclock3D :: Review :: Razer Imperator Gaming Mouse Review :: Mouse up close

about mouse pads better piyush baba reply.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

ashu888ashu888, you are already having a GTX 280. So you can use it as a PhysX card along with the new GPU you are gonna purchase.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

for mouse pads:



manufacturer     model            price
Steel series       4HD              1.6k
Steel series       solo              1.3k
Steel series       4D                1.2k
Steel series       5L                2.1k
Steel series       9HD              2.7k 
razer                destructor      2.2k

btw look at this:
Steel series Merc Stealth


----------



## Pein (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

hey guys sry if i m askin again but how will PhysX card work...
i mean the gpu card wud be attached to monitor and motherboard..
but the PhysX card wud only be attached to motherboard so how come wud 
it work...


and i can only see that G.Skill Ripjaws rams were only there in every module ..
so are they better than Corsair..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Well, in any multi GPU setup like SLI or Crossfire only one card is connected to the Display...but still they work right?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

umm cilus is kinda right you know when i went to tirupathi tagan 600 was quoted 4100 and he said i can discount it decently. so if you are getting tagan from tirupathi then its good .

also about the 60k config i feel processor can be upped, also if i remove the phys x card where should i put in the rs4200 then?


----------



## Pein (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

alright but for that motherboard should support it right..
like 3 way sli or 2 way kind of that 
we have to get a specific motherboard if we are planning on using more gpus..


and if wat u r sayin is true and one has enough budget to get two
gtx 580 gpu then he wont have problem for kind of next 6 yrs or more
it wud be a ultra gaming cpu


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Pein said:


> alright but for that motherboard should support it right..
> like 3 way sli or 2 way kind of that
> we have to get a specific motherboard if we are planning on using more gpus..
> 
> ...



For having a PhysX card along with a main graphics card, you don't need any special kind of mobo...any motherboard with more than one PCI Express X16 slot will do the job.

And for the next quote, I didn't get your point.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ico what about creating 2 threads. one with only main config post and other where we all can discuss the configs?
> 
> Because we need to discuss before finalizing and all threads will then get filled up!



Yeah, i like this idea of creating 2 threads, one specifically and STRICTLY be for Configs ONLY.. ... +1



> do one thing. get a 570 first and try all physx games with physx set to high. if you feel the lag invest in new card.
> 
> blackwidow ultimate which costs 5.9k AFAIK is backlit. if you want backlighting get a Logitech G110 for around 3-3.5k. its got custom colour backlighting. but blackwidow is also good as its a mechanical keyboard and all key macro.
> 
> ...


Thanx Jas, yup, will look @ both Logitech as well as Razer keyboards and then buy it as per the looks and the feel of the keys (being more inclined towards Razer) 

thanx for the mouse link, its really helpful.. 

waise, wats the difference b/w the so called Mechanical keyboard (from Razer) and the normal ones from other brands..??  they are mechanical too right..?? (i mean i knw im wrong) but its all mechanical parts only afaik the keys connected to the board right..?? 


Cilus said:


> ashu888ashu888, you are already having a GTX 280. So you can use it as a PhysX card along with the new GPU you are gonna purchase.


Thanx for the reply Cilus.. 

yup, i hv the gtx280 (1GB) from eVGA but planning to sell off this in greed of the ASUS enGTX570 DC II... i dont knw how sane or insane this move is, but i hv been using this (all components from my siggy since March 2009 as i was the very few guys here who 1st built this core i7 beast of a rig then..)  so time for a lil change.. 


Piyush said:


> for mouse pads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooaaa... thanx for the list, and that link for Merc Stealth looks killer.. will inquire abt this for sure.. thanx all guys... will goto Lamington road  coming friday (1st april) with these options and see wat i can get at PRIMEabgb's store 


> umm cilus is kinda right you know when i went to tirupathi tagan 600 was quoted 4100 and he said i can discount it decently. so if you are getting tagan from tirupathi then its good .



Hey aby..  to wich tirupati store u went..?? in Mumbai..?? (the one at vasai road) ..???


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

*@ ashu888ashu888*

Why don't you try the gtx 580 instead ? Since you will sell of your gtx 285, why not save up a bit more and get the fastest single gpu card instead? You may find a gtx 580 @ 25k-26k.

Otherwise the 570 directcu II is a splendid buy. You also have the option to buy another 570 later and sli them to see more than 90% scaling. They can also handle physx so need to invest in a separate physx card right away.

Your system is very very good and is worthy enough for a multigpu setup.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Pein said:


> hey guys sry if i m askin again but how will PhysX card work...
> i mean the gpu card wud be attached to monitor and motherboard..
> but the PhysX card wud only be attached to motherboard so how come wud
> it work...
> ...



you need to install a 3rd party software ( available for free ) that will enable physyx for nvidia cards and nvidia physyx system software - this combo will enable hysyx for games even if you have a AMD card as thew main gpu ( monitor connected to this one ).

The logic is so simple - normally nvidia software don't support physyx when a AMD card is present as the primary gpu - that 3rd party software will override this software restriction. Now when you run a game that has physyx supprt - the game will offload all physyx related calculation to the nvidia card present and configured as a physyx card in your multigpu setup 

Those G-Skill Ripjaws is used as reference only - if you can't find them get corsiar/transcend/kingston/crucial - any 1600 Mhz modules will do.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Yeah, i like this idea of creating 2 threads, one specifically and STRICTLY be for Configs ONLY.. ... +1
> 
> 
> Thanx Jas, yup, will look @ both Logitech as well as Razer keyboards and then buy it as per the looks and the feel of the keys (being more inclined towards Razer)
> ...



Keyboard technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

3 Reasons You Should Consider Buying A Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

@ ashu888ashu888
hey buddy for any steel series product u r better off going to the direct distributor.
the company that is the main distributor of steelseries products is right here in mumbai
the company name is *Faxtel* and they are located in santacruz (east)
nehru road (it is the station road just follow the straight line from santacruz east public bridge n ull be able to find it)

their phone no. 022-26113055/5524/26170971
(source SteelSeries website)
by the way i had gone to their office to purchase the 3H series headphone and i must say it is a gr8 headset and a quality product
i also saw a demo of the merc keyboard and must say it felt awesome especially the gaming keys on the left hand side made especially for fps games


----------



## Tekky (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Hey guys ! I heard that 2 gpu's lack HD movies acceleration ? ugly colours n such. Is it true that SLI/Crossfire causes this bug ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*

Hey *topGear*, how u doin buddy.>?? its been a long time , hope u doin gr8...  nice to see u here again... 



vickybat said:


> *@ ashu888ashu888*
> 
> Why don't you try the gtx 580 instead ? Since you will sell of your gtx 285, why not save up a bit more and get the fastest single gpu card instead? You may find a gtx 580 @ 25k-26k.
> 
> ...



Well, i agree to your recommendation Vicky 

I will certainly wont mind spending 25K for a gtx580 provided its 110% confirmd that the price is dead right at 25K (not a single penny more) if u hv any brand in Mind, plz suggestas i wanna buy all the components in the 1st week of April, On 1st april will goto Lam.rd and survey the components and by 5-6th april, will buy them.. 

*Does asus has a ASUS gtx580 DirectCu II @ that 25K price tag..??? * i really wanna buy this card or ASUS engtx570 DC II priced@20-21K wichever i can find in Lam road.. so plz ur suggestion is vital.. 

*Does Primeabgb.com (in lam rd) has this ASUS enGTX580 DirectCu II gpu..?? *



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Keyboard technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> 3 Reasons You Should Consider Buying A Mechanical Keyboard


Thanx Jas, really appreciate ur help here dude..  thanx a ton! 


venram87700 said:


> @ ashu888ashu888
> hey buddy for any steel series product u r better off going to the direct distributor.
> the company that is the main distributor of steelseries products is right here in mumbai
> the company name is *Faxtel* and they are located in santacruz (east)
> ...



Hey thanx alot,  u saved me from half the troubles searching for the Main Distributor, will call them on those numbers and see if i can goto their office and see the products myself in-hand experience..  

I hope they hv all the hi end gaming products right in their office..??  i will giv it a shot and post my experience here for sure..  thanx again..


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



Tekky said:


> Hey guys ! I heard that 2 gpu's lack HD movies acceleration ? ugly colours n such. Is it true that SLI/Crossfire causes this bug ?



there's no such issue - if you find/read something like this then it could be a driver issue which should be fixed by now for sure. As a rule of thumb always use updated software for OS/DirectX, updated codec packs and most importantly latest game patches, sound and gpu drivers.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey *topGear*, how u doin buddy.>?? its been a long time , hope u doin gr8...  nice to see u here again...



I'm fine buddy 



> Well, i agree to your recommendation Vicky
> 
> I will certainly wont mind spending 25K for a gtx580 provided its 110% confirmd that the price is dead right at 25K (not a single penny more) if u hv any brand in Mind, plz suggestas i wanna buy all the components in the 1st week of April, On 1st april will goto Lam.rd and survey the components and by 5-6th april, will buy them..
> 
> ...



There's indeed Asus GTX 580 Direct Cu II
ASUS GeForce GTX 580 Direct CU II Review - Page 1/28 | techPowerUp

but I can't give you  a confirmation on price yet.

Primeabgb has 3 GTX580s ( as shown on website )

Buy MSI Graphic Card | MSI N580GTX Card

Buy Asus Card | Asus Graphic Card | Buy Asus Graphic Card | - but it may have a stock cooler !!

Buy Zotac Card | Zotac GeForce GTX 580 1536MB 384 bit


----------

